# 100 lb flint



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## michael988 (Oct 15, 2011)

wheres nick?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see the insides. Nice find!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2011)

I see several perfect platforms all ready to be tapped with a hammerstone. Knock off a couple of spalls and let`s see what quality it is.


----------



## dtala (Oct 15, 2011)

what kind of chert is that??  Looks some like Coastal Plains chert, hard to tell from pics.

  troy


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2011)

My dad found it almost in his yard


----------



## dtala (Oct 15, 2011)

prolly coastal plains chert from there....


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I see several perfect platforms all ready to be tapped with a hammerstone. Knock off a couple of spalls and let`s see what quality it is.



Where would ya hit it at.?


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 16, 2011)

On the platforms  Sorry couldn't pass that up. Actually a platform is a flat place on the stone with a angle of 90 degrees or less, if the angle is greater than 90 degrees it is not a suitable platform without being altered before striking it.
Ken


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 16, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> On the platforms  Sorry couldn't pass that up. Actually a platform is a flat place on the stone with a angle of 90 degrees or less, if the angle is greater than 90 degrees it is not a suitable platform without being altered before striking it.
> Ken



Thanks for the smart remark choctawlb......were not all native american's. natural arrow head master's


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2011)

woods-n-water said:


> Thanks for the smart remark choctawlb......were not all native american's. natural arrow head master's



It ain't like he didn't answer the question . He could have let the remark just lay there...don't take things too personally.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 17, 2011)

your gonna have to spall down into that thing, dont just take a taste off the edge where the darker colors usually are. I personally have always favored the 20-40lb heads but then again I mess around with coral.
If you dont have or are not comfortable working with a hammerstone, take a 5lb sledge hammer head and put it( minus the handle) in a good and hot fire and burn the temper out so when its ready you have a hammer that will absorb the hit/shock, like a copper bopper, and not mess up your rock.
If this sounds all like a foreign language , it is and I apologize


----------



## michael988 (Oct 18, 2011)

dtala said:


> prolly coastal plains chert from there....



thats what im thinking


----------



## CAL (Oct 18, 2011)

Jamie,are you sure that isn't lime rock? I'm going to Jet's and look at it unless you have it!


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 18, 2011)

The chert silica precipitates inside of limestone (calcium carbonate). You can quickly tell if there is any chert inside by the weight - chert is considerably heavier than just limestone


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 18, 2011)

It is at his house andno I am not sure. Go check it out


----------



## dutchman (Oct 19, 2011)

jcinpc said:


> your gonna have to spall down into that thing, dont just take a taste off the edge where the darker colors usually are. I personally have always favored the 20-40lb heads but then again I mess around with coral.
> If you dont have or are not comfortable working with a hammerstone, take a 5lb sledge hammer head and put it( minus the handle) in a good and hot fire and burn the temper out so when its ready you have a hammer that will absorb the hit/shock, like a copper bopper, and not mess up your rock.
> If this sounds all like a foreign language , it is and I apologize



 Good man!


----------

